# Jd G110



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Under build your own on the G110 under sleeve hitch information JD actually suggests for a tiller for the G110 is the Agri-fab 5hp pull behind tiller. I was surprised That is the first time JD has gone with a non PTO driven tiller for a tractor.


----------

